# worthing aquatics



## white (May 16, 2009)

Anyone been? just wandering if it's worth a visit?


----------



## Queenfreak (Oct 12, 2010)

When i visited it was quite an eye opener. The reptiles were badly housed, most looked sick and the assistant knew nothing. It was also filthy.


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

i wouldnt travel to there if it was me, if your looking for a good shop try emsworth aquatics and reptiles they buy quite a few of there stock from the hamm shows, sometimes they have some intresting reps not normaly seen :2thumb: 
and i think there is another up the road (10 - 20 mins) called southcoast exotics which is ment to be quite good


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

I have been there, pop in sometimes when down that way.

But wouldn't go out of my way to visit it, used to be fish only, but converted over maybe last year.

went for live food last time, didn't see any.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

I bought my Leos there and they were in great condition! I haven't been there for a while but my mate is there all the time. Apparently, they have taken on a load of reptiles from someone that could no longer look after them. 

They have always been pretty good when I've been there. Have to say there are some good shops in the region that are well worth a trip round.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

53bird said:


> i wouldnt travel to there if it was me, if your looking for a good shop try emsworth aquatics and reptiles they buy quite a few of there stock from the hamm shows, sometimes they have some intresting reps not normaly seen :2thumb:
> and i think there is another up the road (10 - 20 mins) called southcoast exotics which is ment to be quite good


does emsworth have a website?


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

no they dont have a website, but here are there details Pet Shops in Emsworth - Yell.com business results


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

both about an hour away which is a bit too far just a visit.


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

they are a good visit though :lol2:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

do they have a good livestock list or just the usual i.e corns,beardies and leos.


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

they usally have differant types of chams, moniters, geckos water dragens, inverts etc, they always seem very busy and i have never seen a stock list.
they breed alot of differant types of snakes too.,


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

got 3 aborreal vivs to fill,so might phone to see what chameleons and other suitable lizards they have.


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

good luck and keep us posted with what you think or get :2thumb:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

thanks,i've noticed you have a few interesting gecko species.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Emsworth is a lovely shop and they have a small DWA section which is always nice to look at. When i went last they had blue alligator lizards which were stunning! Its also close to Southcoast and Grange reptiles so you can do all 3 in the same trip, about 15 mins apart 

ROYALMORPHSFORSALE - Contact Us Emsworth
Southcoast Exotics, Reptiles & Amphibians, Ferplast Vivariums & A wide range of Reptile Equipment. Southcoast
Grange Reptiles - Welcome to Grange Reptiles Grange reptiles

Worthing aquatics used to be nice when they first got reptiles but it has slipped unfortunatley so i wouldn't go out of your way to go there, its only 5 mins from me and i choose to travel for an hour to the above shops and sometimes animal magic in littlehampton or beyond atlantis which has a small selection but they always looked well kept


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

white said:


> thanks,i've noticed you have a few interesting gecko species.


i have a few :whistling2:



samurai said:


> Emsworth is a lovely shop and they have a small DWA section which is always nice to look at. When i went last they had blue alligator lizards which were stunning! Its also close to Southcoast and Grange reptiles so you can do all 3 in the same trip, about 15 mins apart
> 
> ROYALMORPHSFORSALE - Contact Us Emsworth
> Southcoast Exotics, Reptiles & Amphibians, Ferplast Vivariums & A wide range of Reptile Equipment. Southcoast
> ...


i think i may have to pop over there at the weekend for a look as i didnt see those last time i went in :2thumb:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

might go tomorrow if they have anything interesting.


----------



## shinobi1 (Mar 14, 2011)

samurai said:


> Emsworth is a lovely shop and they have a small DWA section which is always nice to look at. When i went last they had blue alligator lizards which were stunning! Its also close to Southcoast and Grange reptiles so you can do all 3 in the same trip, about 15 mins apart
> 
> ROYALMORPHSFORSALE - Contact Us Emsworth
> Southcoast Exotics, Reptiles & Amphibians, Ferplast Vivariums & A wide range of Reptile Equipment. Southcoast
> ...


 I live 5 mins away too :lol2: i would head over to animal magic in littlehampton tbh :2thumb:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

shinobi1 said:


> I live 5 mins away too :lol2: i would head over to animal magic in littlehampton tbh :2thumb:


what are they lik


----------



## shinobi1 (Mar 14, 2011)

They have much wider range than worthing aquatics and seem in better condition too :2thumb: you pretty much have to go past the door so might be worth a look and see what you think .


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

shinobi1 said:


> They have much wider range than worthing aquatics and seem in better condition too :2thumb: you pretty much have to go past the door so might be worth a look and see what you think .


are their prices good and do they stock panther chams and royals?


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

i poped in there on saturday for extra locusts, the dry goods seem well priced, but as any shop there reps are expensive an not a great varitity, they had one young royal in.
if you want royals emsworth have top qulity snakes.

make your mind up of what you think, as its one of those shops where some people slate it an others love it, i strongly do not like how they keep there parrots an the food they feed them, well a few things, but thats just me :whistling2:


----------



## shinobi1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Cant say about the panthers but i have seen yemens in there and royals too maybe give them a call 01903 733 137 ,there is an aquatics place next to sainsburys at lions farm that keep reptiles, might be worth a look too .:hmm:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

if they are going to be overpriced i may as well wait for a show.i don't might paying a bit extra from a shop,but i won't pay over the odds.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

shinobi1 said:


> Cant say about the panthers but i have seen yemens in there and royals too maybe give them a call 01903 733 137 ,there is an aquatics place next to sainsburys at lions farm that keep reptiles, might be worth a look too .:hmm:


that's beyond atlantis way over priced and kept in bad condition last time i was in there.


----------



## shinobi1 (Mar 14, 2011)

looks like emsworth is the place to go then ,is repco still going in hove ?


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

it's in brighton.yes it's still going.Bought a russian rat snake in there last week.I always get a bargain in there as i have known them for years.The trouble is they have a poor stocklist and only have the "common" stuff.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

white said:


> that's beyond atlantis way over priced and kept in bad condition last time i was in there.


I've not seen beyond atlantis animals in bad condition? and they are cheaper than animal magic. i agree with 53 bird about ani maj parrots  and birds in there generally, they don't have any unusual types of reps if thats what you're hoping for and live stock is expensive


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

samurai said:


> I've not seen beyond atlantis animals in bad condition? and they are cheaper than animal magic. i agree with 53 bird about ani maj parrots  and birds in there generally, they don't have any unusual types of reps if thats what you're hoping for and live stock is expensive


i'll give it a miss then.


----------



## shinobi1 (Mar 14, 2011)

i work in southwick so might check it out.


----------



## CalE (Apr 24, 2010)

They are dumb in there, emsworth is very good but mega bucks for most things, southcost is really good very clean nice stock great help :no1:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

CalE said:


> They are dumb in there, emsworth is very good but mega bucks for most things, southcost is really good very clean nice stock great help :no1:


cheers for that!


----------



## CalE (Apr 24, 2010)

Do repco have many geckos ?


----------



## abb_306 (Jan 16, 2011)

and there was me thinking that worthing aquatics was the only place in west sussex to get live food and bits and bobs from. just go's to show how little i know. when i first started going there they where ok then after a month or so became a bit less caring the also bluntly put it that i have to order in live food every week as "im F****** up there stock" so I started using [email protected] now for live food *but now i know theres other places floting about quite close by i will be going for a nose about this weekend : victory:
*


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

The last time I went to worthing, I went there for live food and they had none, must have been you f#*#*ng up their stock.
Also went to ph and theirs was half dead. Went to my local the next day.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

CalE said:


> Do repco have many geckos ?


they have a few leos.


----------



## leighlian-x (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey people, Worthing aquatics as in the one in Manor Nurseries? Ive been there it's not the best... Its dark and dingey etc.

Live food wise, if you are in the worthing area struggling to find it, Durrington-on-Sea Tesco have a pets corner and I have always had good, lively, well fed live food from them! I know a few other places too


----------



## CalE (Apr 24, 2010)

white said:


> they have a few leos.


Oh will give it a miss then.


----------



## abb_306 (Jan 16, 2011)

spottymint said:


> The last time I went to worthing, I went there for live food and they had none, must have been you f#*#*ng up their stock.
> Also went to ph and theirs was half dead. Went to my local the next day.



sorry for the wasted trip on that one :whistling2:


----------



## abb_306 (Jan 16, 2011)

leighlian-x said:


> Hey people, Worthing aquatics as in the one in Manor Nurseries? Ive been there it's not the best... Its dark and dingey etc.
> 
> Live food wise, if you are in the worthing area struggling to find it, Durrington-on-Sea Tesco have a pets corner and I have always had good, lively, well fed live food from them! I know a few other places too


yep manor Nurseries it is,

would you be so kind as to advise of these few other places? as im just about to run out and [email protected] dont have any


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

CalE said:


> Oh will give it a miss then.


why, i said they have them?


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

white said:


> why, i said they have them?


hes after tokay morphs not leos lol, southcoast is the nicest ive found its always been pricey though. emsworth are getting better and better stock they sell DWA and had albino aligators in at one point.


----------



## Jasia (Feb 15, 2009)

I went to Worthing aquatics and was really dissapointed. There were 3 tubs of live food left on the side with more dead in them than alive. It was my 3rd trip in there in 2 months (I believe in make a decission based on more than 1st impressions) and not once did anyone say hello or ask if they can help. I like a bit of customer service when I go in any shop and they did not have any. The animals all looked fairly healthy and the vivs were relatively clean. from what I could tell but I'm not an expert.

Country Life in Rustington carry frozen foods, but are a bit more pricey than some others. I think they have some live food but didn't take to much notice at the time I was there.

Pets at Home near sainsburys were no help and I even got scowled at by one of their staff when I was looking at their live food.

I started going to Animal Magic in Littlehampton a few months ago and the guys in there have been great. Really helpfull and chatty, you just have to make the effort to strike up a conversation with them first.

But I do feel a trip to Emsworth coming on, just as well my best friend lives there so I have 2 reasons to head out that way!!!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## CalE (Apr 24, 2010)

white said:


> why, i said they have them?


Not looking for leos bud x


----------



## CalE (Apr 24, 2010)

liam.b said:


> hes after tokay morphs not leos lol, southcoast is the nicest ive found its always been pricey though. emsworth are getting better and better stock they sell DWA and had albino aligators in at one point.


:no1:


----------

